# Chanel Precious Metals Nail Collection is here



## Geek2 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Chanel Fall Nail Color Collection is here. These colors look so pretty! I wonder if they are sheer or not. Has anyone tried these yet?


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow I love the middle one! Too bad I won't be able to buy it.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty but I wouldn't buy any Chanel polishes... To Pricey.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Temptalia did a swatch on _Chanel Peridot._

I really cant splurge on this product tho - its bad enough I refuse to buy OPI unless its mini size. LOL!

_

_


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh! Here's Temptalia's Graphite Swatch:  It's much prettier than I thought it would be.


----------



## ivorysterling (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yeah. Graphite is awesome. I will splurge on one expensive polish I know I'll use over and over, but that's it!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the colors but it's soooo overpriced. You're paying more for the name than anything else. lol It looks like at least Graphite and Peridot can be duped with lower end polishes.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 4, 2011)

nice but not THAT nice...


----------



## satojoko (Jul 5, 2011)

To be honest, I have $1 nail polishes that I like and would use a lot more than those. Wouldn't buy a Chanel polish in my life. Not to mention the fact that if you buy a clear polish, you can MAKE these colors with your own pigments very easily. Have done it many times. At the moment I have a huge container of sterling silver glitter, REAL silver, which I got for super cheap months ago AND which I think I'm gonna put into a clear bottle I have sitting here. Have been wondering WTH to do with it all this time....


----------



## kayjay (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw a swatch of Peridot that I liked the other day, but I still cant justify splurging on it...I don't like it that much.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to see Quartz - has anyone swatched Quartz yet?

Edit:

Nevermind!  Ask and you shall receive!  Thanks Temptalia.


----------



## Diava (Jul 6, 2011)

I really love the photos I've seen of Peridot, I'm such a sucker for Duochromes!


----------

